# Gunther video clip



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Gunther is just so beautiful. Looks like he is alpha.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*I think it looks like they both want to be alpha!*

Of course.....I think Gunther was a bit more so due to his height advantage!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How fun


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wrigley would LOVE to play with Gunther. He tries to play with Torie (my crestie) but it just isn't a fair match.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats a cool little video clip....good music too! 
I have to be Gunther's biggest fan on this forum. He's so darn handsome I just can't get enough of him!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I love Gunther!! He looks like a lot of fun and has all the looks in the world!! So did they determine who was more dominant? :tongue:


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a cute video. :cute:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

My OH was watching the video and said "Wow he looks like a bigger, white T" :rofl: Think it was more the play behaviour than the actual look he was refering to. Gunter is so beautiful, I love his clip. Think after looking at Gunter I may have taken T's legs down to short - ahh well they'll grow back.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great video! Gunther always looks like he just came from the groomer. He is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Here is a little video clip of Gunther playing with his friend Joey:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILTu3eTUio


i just love Gunther's haircut!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

GREAT Looking coat!!! 
The music fit perfect too l ol !!


----------

